# Eagle Bench



## twoclones (Sep 28, 2010)

I finally took the time to build another bench. My intent was to carve a quick eagle head bench which I could sell cheap and still make a good profit. Apparently, I do not have quick or cheap in me because I kept adding detail until I ended up with this... 








This photo is of the play bear bench I recently sold.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## twoclones (Oct 1, 2010)

*Made another bench*

This afternoon I carved a child size pig bench. It's not quite finished but close enough for a photo.


----------



## carvinmark (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice work!. I know what you mean, sometimes it is so hard for me to stop and then you end up with a peice that's really nice and usually out of most peoples budget. 
The childs bench should be a hit! I can see Grandpa buying them.


----------



## stihltillIDIE (Oct 31, 2010)

wow man unbelievable work!


----------



## twoclones (Oct 31, 2010)

carvinmark said:


> Nice work!. I know what you mean, sometimes it is so hard for me to stop and then you end up with a peice that's really nice and usually out of most peoples budget.
> The childs bench should be a hit! I can see Grandpa buying them.



Can you believe I sold the eagle bench for $1,300 and still have the pig bench? LOL There is no predicting what or when someone will buy.


----------



## peradetlic (Nov 5, 2010)

beautiful work


----------



## arborsoldier (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey WOW!! I am new to posting here, been lurking for quite some time, but your benches made me want to say "Great Work". Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scarecrow (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm intrigued to know if you work with green, or seasoned wood?

They are wonderful items.


----------



## twoclones (Nov 26, 2010)

scarecrow said:


> I'm intrigued to know if you work with green, or seasoned wood?



I like to let Sycamore _{my favorite carving wood}_ dry, while standing on end, for at least 3 months. Note that is 3 months in a location with very low humidty and very hot summers.


----------



## scarecrow (Nov 27, 2010)

Hmmm - 3 months seasoning where you are probably equates to 3 years here then 

I don't see much sycamore around here - I think it's regarded as a weed-tree and thus rarely grows large. Lots of sweet chestnut, beech, oak and if I'm lucky old fruit trees. Do you prefer sycamore because it's less prone to splitting, and are the back and seat sycamore too?

Thanks for the advice, it's much appreciated.

Steve


----------



## twoclones (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes and yes.
Sycamore resists splitting better than any other wood available to me. It also is easy to carve, can hold nice detail and when carved green, one of the two species available to me has a red layer which can be preserved by sealing. See the natural red layer here. 

All parts of the bench are Sycamore. Sycamore slabs air dry nicely but need to be weighted or strapped down to reduce warping.


----------

